# I will not have graduated by the next time I see you



## lena55313

Hi, can you, please, tell, how to make the negation of this sentence:
سأكونُ تَخَرَّجْتُ عِنْدَما أراك المرة القادمة 
It means: I will have graduated by the next time I see you.
How to say: I will not have graduated by the next time I see you.
My guess:
لن أكونَ تَخَرَّجْتُ عِنْدَما أراك المرة القادمة
Is it right? Are there other variants to negate the Future Perfect?


----------



## Sun-Shine

سأكون *قد تخرجت / مُتَخَرِّجًا* (في) المرة القادمة التي أراك فيها
سيكون قد فعل = سيكون فاعلًا
Negation:
لن أكون قد تخرجت 
 لن أكون متخرجًا (I'm not sure about the translation of this sentence in English)


----------



## lena55313

sun_shine 331995 said:


> لن أكون قد تخرجت


Thank you!
Are there other ways to negate? 
Is it possible to say in that way:
 سأكونُ قد لم أَتَخَرَّجْ (في) المرة القادمة التي أراك فيها


----------



## Sun-Shine

I don't think there are other ways.
In case of I find another way, I'll tell you.


lena55313 said:


> سأكونُ قد لم أَتَخَرَّجْ (في) المرة القادمة التي أراك فيها


This is incorrect.


----------



## lena55313

OK, thanks )))


----------



## Sun-Shine

You're welcome.


----------



## Sun-Shine

I want to add that:
-Saying سأكون تخرجت without قد is correct but I prefer to use قد.

-Another way for negation:
ما/ لن أكون بِمُتَخَرِّجٍ


----------



## cherine

sun_shine 331995 said:


> I want to add that:
> -Saying سأكون تخرجت without قد is correct but I prefer to use قد.


Yes, I think the قد is a personal choice. I'd personally not use it.


> -Another way for negation:
> ما/ لن أكون بِمُتَخَرِّجٍ


You can't use ما here. And لن أكون بمتخرج sounds strange. So I suggest keeping with the first suggestion:
لن أكون [قد] تخرجت.


----------



## Sun-Shine

cherine said:


> You can't use ما here.


Why? it's not wrong.
(I know it is not the best way but it works.)


----------



## cherine

As far as I know, you can't say ما أكون بمتخرج.


----------



## elroy

cherine said:


> And لن أكون بمتخرج sounds strange.


 I agree.  It sounds too solemn, like "I shall not at that point be worthy of being called a graduate"  (translation exaggerated to make my point ).


----------



## Sun-Shine

ما أكون بمتخرج wasn't my own suggestion, I asked someone for other ways to negate the sentence and he suggested this.


----------



## elroy

I wasn't commenting on ما أكون بمتخرج (which, like cherine, I think sounds wrong), but on لن أكون بمتخرج (which isn't wrong but sounds too dramatic ).


----------



## Sun-Shine

I know, I wanted to know your opinion about this too.
You mean that ما أكون بمتخرج is a wrong structure or just it's not suitable here?


----------



## elroy

It sounds wrong to me here.  If anything, I would expect it to refer to the present, not the future.  But I can't really imagine a context in which this particular sentence would be used at all.


----------



## Sun-Shine

This sentence is 100 percent right.
(Either it's common or not)

ما أنا بمتخرج is the present.
ما كنت بمتخرج for the past.
ما أكون بمتخرج can be used for the future.


----------



## cherine

I agree that the first two sentences are perfectly correct. But I don't see how ما أكون can refer to the future or mean I won't.


----------



## elroy

I agree.


----------

